# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Πιστολάκι Μαλλιών

## billtech

καλησπερα παιδια,
θελω την γνωμη σας,
εχω ενα πιστολακι μαλλιων Braun που χαλαρωσε με καποιο τροπο η φτερωτη(πλαστικια) απο τον αξονα του μοτερ(μεταλλικος) και οταν το ξεκινησεις την κλωτσαει πισω και την πεταει.
ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση να το στερεωσω να μεινει μια για παντα?
δεν εχει καποια ασφαλεια μεταλλικη να το κραταει. ειναι απλα..μαλλον ηταν απλα...σφηνωμενη στον αξονα.
Τωρα τι νομιζετε ειναι η καλυτερη λυση να κανω?

σκεφτικα να κολλησω απο πισω με εποξικη την φτερωτη στον αξονα και να μεινει μια για παντα εκει. αλλα θα μεινει? αυτο σκεφτομαι? η θα ξεκολλησει με την ζεστη?

φυσικα η ζεστη παει μπροστα αφου την σπρωχνει ο ανεμιστηρας συνεχεια προστα.

εχει καποια καλυτερη ιδεα καποιος?

σας ευχαριστω παιδια!!!

----------


## xsterg

τι εννοεις χαλασε? συνηθως στα σεσουαρ μπλεκονται τριχες με αποτελεσμα να μλοκαρει ο ανεμιστηρας. ανοιξε το με προσοχη, βγαλε ολες τις τριχες και κοιτα αν ο ανεμιστηρας γυριζει σωστα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρέπει να κάψεις την άκρη μόνο του άξονα (Το πολύ μισό έως 1 πόντο ) ..με κάποιο ισχυρό καμινέτο . και αμέσως βάλε την φτερωτή μέσα στον άξονα και κράτα το σταθερό και ακίνητο για λίγο.

----------


## billtech

> Πρέπει να κάψεις την άκρη μόνο του άξονα (Το πολύ μισό έως 1 πόντο ) ..με κάποιο ισχυρό καμινέτο . και αμέσως βάλε την φτερωτή μέσα στον άξονα και κράτα το σταθερό και ακίνητο για λίγο.


αυτο με καψιμο το σκεφτικα και εγω. αλλα δεν θα κανει ζημια μπροστα πανω στο μοτερ? μην το καταστρεψω τελειως ετσι?
δλδ εχω στην διαθεση μου ενα πιστολακι-κολλητηρι με υγραεριο. που βγαζει φωτια μπροστα. αλλα δεν θα κανω ζημια στο μοτερ?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Όχι με καμινέτο.!
Αν μπαίνει σχετικά σφιχτό, βάλε κόλλα στη τρύπα της φτερωτής και βάλτη στον άξονα,

----------


## billtech

> Όχι με καμινέτο.!
> Αν μπαίνει σχετικά σφιχτό, βάλε κόλλα στη τρύπα της φτερωτής και βάλτη στον άξονα,


τι κολλα ομως ειναι η καταληλη?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν μπαίνει σχετικά σφιχτό super glue ,διαφορετικά δυο συστατικών, να το αφήσεις να ξεραθεί καλά.

----------


## billtech

δηλαδη μια καλη εποξικη κολλα δεν κανει? παλι ειναι δυο συστατικων. που την ανακατωνω. ε δεν μπαινει και παρα παρα πολυ σφικτα...κανονικα!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δοκίμασε και αν δεν πιάσει βάζεις άλλη.

----------


## ezizu

Θα σου πρότεινα ,όταν βάλεις την κόλλα,όπως σου λέει ο Αποστόλης,να τρίψεις λίγο ( ελαφρά όχι πάρα πολύ ) ,με ένα γυαλόχαρτο ή μικρή λίμα, το τμήμα του άξονα που μπαίνει στην φτερωτή ,ώστε να αγριέψει η επιφάνεια ,για να πιάσει καλύτερα η κόλλα.

----------


## billtech

οκ παιδια. θα το δοκιμασω και βλεπουμε   :Smile:

----------


## Lopm!nd

Απλά άλλαξε φτερωτή φίλε.. Είναι πολύ χαμηλό το κόστος της. 
Μην βάζεις κόλλες και άλλα τέτοια γιατί κάποια στιγμή ίσως χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις κάτι άλλο και δεν θα μπορείς να την βγάλεις..
Προσωπική άποψη πάντα.. 
Η επιλογή είναι δική σου!!!

----------

